# My Cat Likes Canned Cat Food, Like Revenge, Served Cold



## debodun (Jul 15, 2018)

I buy 6 oz cans of wet cat food and give my cat half at a time. I replace the lid and put the unused portion in the fridge. When I want to give him the other half, I've been putting the leftovers on a paper plate and zapping it in the microwave for 5 seconds to take the "chill" off thinking that would be more palatable for him (he's 18 years old). I've been wondering why he seems somewhat reluctant to eat the warmed food - it isn't that hot, just above room temperature. Then one day I left an empty can I had just taken out of the fridge on the counter and he jumped up and started vigorously licking the almost empty can. Then I put the paper plate in his feeding area without zapping it to see if he would eat it cold. When I checked later, the plate was licked clean. Go figure.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2018)

*He likes his leftovers cold, I guess. LOL.  Like my husband...he prefers his left over pizza cold*


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Like my husband...he prefers his left over pizza cold*



At least he won't get scalded.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

I think both my cat and dog like their foods chilled.  I used to go through the trouble of setting the partial cans out for awhile so they were at room temperature, but I don't do that anymore.  I never nuked the food for them.  I wonder if the seasons affect them Deb, maybe when the cat is hot in summer, the cooled food is refreshing.  I guess if he has no dental problems, or pain, then the cold food is not an issue.


----------

